
Show HN: A Time Traveler's Destiny, a short fiction - gansai56
A Time Traveler&#x27;s Destiny takes you on a nail-biting journey to a string of past and present timelines, so deeply intertwined that makes one questions current reality. Be prepared for a whacky twists, that leaves you thinking about the timelines. Based on a candid recollection of an intense dream.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyurl.com&#x2F;y7ggmudl
======
gansai56
A Time Traveler's Destiny, a short fiction

[https://tinyurl.com/y7ggmudl](https://tinyurl.com/y7ggmudl)

